

Facebook, Google to Stand Trial in India - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304537904577277263704300998.html?mod=WSJ_hp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsThird

======
nsns
The view from India -
[http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/voices/unfriending-
ka...](http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/voices/unfriending-kapil-sibal)

